# 米蟲



## hcjohnny

請問如何用英語說米蟲這個形容詞, 形容一個人整天不做事.

謝謝.


----------



## Ghabi

You can simply say "parasite" or "sponger", but my favourite is certianly "couch potato".


----------



## jakke

what is the relationship between "couch potato" and "parasite"?


----------



## BODYholic

一个是懒虫，一个是寄生虫.


----------



## xyontheodore

I would say "Slacker" or "Lazy Bum".

Couch Potato is someone who watches TV all the time.
ta kan dian shi yi zheng tian.


----------



## Geysere

How about "lazybones"
I think I've heard it pronounced as "lazybone" but in dictionary it's in plural form...


----------



## clarehh

lol, for me, I would say "moocher".


----------



## le petit chevalier

I agree with moocher. It implies someone who's lazy, but who also kind of feeds off of someone else.


----------



## Leslie con diavolo

...我连米虫的中文是什么意思都不知道，还以为是米里白白的小虫子呢。


----------



## samanthalee

Leslie con diavolo said:


> ...我连米虫的中文是什么意思都不知道，还以为是米里白白的小虫子呢。


你们的米虫是白色的？！新加坡的米虫是褐色的耶。

米虫 are weevils found in and among stored rice grains. Since the staple food of Chinese is rice, it's not surprising that "moochers" are referred to as "weevils" (米虫). 吃我的米却没替我劳作的就是“米虫”。


----------



## Leslie con diavolo

啊。。。现在明白了，谢谢samantha的解释。

小时候见过2种真的米虫，一种是软软的白色的，会变成迷你白蝴蝶，还有一种是硬壳的棕褐色的。现在米吃的少了，买真空包的，连小时候陪奶奶抓米虫的乐趣都没有了。

对不起，我歪楼了。。


----------



## xyontheodore

Leslie con diavolo said:


> ...我连米虫的中文是什么意思都不知道，还以为是米里白白的小虫子呢。




米虫 不是  *懒惰虫**[URL="http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=%B2%BB%CA%C7%C2%F0&lm=0&si=&rn=10&ie=gb2312&ct=0&cl=3&f=12&oq=BU+SHI+MA"]吗* [/URL]*?
*


----------



## xyontheodore

Geysere said:


> How about "lazybones"
> I think I've heard it pronounced as "lazybone" but in dictionary it's in plural form...



It is Lazybone.
Lazybone is someone who doesnot like doing work.


----------



## xyontheodore

le petit chevalier said:


> I agree with moocher. It implies someone who's lazy, but who also kind of feeds off of someone else.



I don't think "Moocher" is suitable.


Moocher=Someone who always asks for things and favors constantly and will never leave you alone. They will ask for money, rides to places, for you to do simple tasks they could do easily but they think the whole world should cater to them, basically just a leech to everyone around them, a parasite to the community.


----------



## BODYholic

samanthalee said:


> 你们的米虫是白色的？！新加坡的米虫是褐色的耶。
> 
> 米虫 are weevils found in and among stored rice grains. Since the staple food of Chinese is rice, it's not surprising that "moochers" are referred to as "weevils" (米虫). 吃我的米却没替我劳作的就是“米虫”。



米虫宝宝是白色的哟。只是长大后才变丑的啦。

http://baike.baidu.com/view/17676.htm


----------

